
A journey and a method for drawing spheres - refik
https://medium.com/@refik/a-journey-and-a-method-for-drawing-spheres-5b24246ca479
======
j2kun
I think it would be interesting to bundle this as a lesson for high school
students. Not necessarily because of the trigonometry, but because it seems
very engaging.

It could be a good lead-in to a lesson on straight-edge & compass
constructions, which is pretty fun.

------
marknadal
This is such a wonderful article, I wish there were more like this out. Thank
you for a delightful contribution to educational resources.

~~~
refik
thanks, I'm glad to hear that

------
esolyt
It's very interesting to see a post on drawing from a programmer perspective.

------
tbirdz
Isn't this essentially just projecting a 3d sphere onto a 2d surface, but
evaluating the transformation components without putting them in matrix form?

~~~
refik
I've just learned about transformation matrix and I'm not sure but I guess so.
I would say its essentially about how a human can draw spheres on a paper.

